# Lian Li PC-P50 AMD Dragon case



## pjladyfox (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw this earlier today and wanted to share it with my fellow TPUers:

http://www.hardwarezone.com/img/data/articles/2009/2832/ll-13.jpg
http://www.pc-max.de/forum/article.php?a=778

Word is that it's supposed to be priced around $300 which I think is the same as the older Spider themed case. Just wish there was some better pics of the interior and front portion of the case.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks pretty nice considering normal Lian Li looks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty good looking...  hope the person to buy it likes dragons!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Mar 11, 2009)

pretty nice. Doesn't look like a full tower though, which would be better. Wondering how the cooling is


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Pretty good looking...  hope the person to buy it likes dragons!



"Ok this is going to sound a little crazy, but.... double dragons!"


----------



## Fatal (Mar 11, 2009)

those cases are highly priced but they look nice.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks pretty!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> "Ok this is going to sound a little crazy, but.... double dragons!"



Would be cool to have like 2 of those, and then weld them together to call them the double dragon uber case.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Would be cool to have like 2 of those, and then weld them together to call them the double dragon uber case.



with a nintendo sli bridge? 

I like the additions to the Lancool series.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd buy a Godzilla case.


----------

